# Smoked fish dip



## meyring81 (Apr 17, 2011)

I smoked mahi for a fish dip for the first time today. It turned out great. Here is the recipe if anyone is interested.

1 pound hot-smoked skinned fish {tuna, mahi, grouper, snapper etc...}

2 tbs extra virgin olive oil

1/2 pound cream cheese

2/3 cup small diced onions

2/3 cup small diced celery

1/3 cup small diced seeded jalepenos

2/3 cup small diced red bell pepper

1/4 cup chopped cilantro

3 tbs fines herbs {chervil, parsley, cilantro, thyme, chives}

2/3 cup mayo

salt and fresh ground pepper to taste

1 1/2 tbs chipoltle puree {I used chipolte tabasco hot sauce}

3 tbs lemon juice

Combine all ingrediants in a bowl and stir

Refrigerate until rady to serve

Let me know what you think.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like a good recipe,i have'nt had smoked salmon dip in quite some time...got it saved,Thanks!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds really good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2011)

Every time we smoke fish, we always save a piece for fish dip. Will try your recipe next time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tprice (Jul 3, 2011)

Just got back from PCB Fl and caught kings just for this purpose.

Going to smoke some of them in the am and turn the Admiral(wife) loose with this one


----------



## flash (Jul 3, 2011)

Love smoking fish for dips. But no bell pepper in ours, it just doesn't agree with us.


----------

